# Filter HELP!!!



## EBJD Guy (Jan 28, 2013)

hey guys im currently running a fluval 305, odyssea 50 and a powerhead 402 in my 120. i sorda just through these filters together, cause my parents didn't believe i needed more filtration; But having been doing 35 % changes every 3 days its geting clear that i need more filters. my question is what do you guys suggest me doing selling the filters and geting one big one or getting another decent size filter to add to the rest or whatever other ideas you guys might have. thanks for the help! connor


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

hey man that's not nearly enough for your 120. What fish are in the tank and how many? 

Most guys choose to over filter their tanks. Many on here including myself will tell you that what the box says that the filter is rated is always about a full tank size over what it can really handle (especially the way some of us stock our tanks).

I've got a filter rated to 320 gallons on my 125 for an example.


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

I would put a fx5 on there


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

A Rena xp4 is plenty, I think an fx5 is great but not needed and a bit pricey. I run a used xp3 and an ac110 on my 120. You can find used xp3s and 4s for cheap.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I run on my 135G tank 2 aquaclear 70's and a magnum 250 HOT. I agree to over filter your tank. What you are currently running would barely do so you need to add more. Have one at about 18 inches from each end of the tank.


----------



## EBJD Guy (Jan 28, 2013)

right now i have a "12" silver arrow ( FS ) 6 BGJD females, 1 Bichar, 1 clownknife, 2 sail fin plecos, 1 golden algae eater and i recently just removed my 2 large electric blue jack dempseys. unfortunately i have no time for a job due to per suing a sports scholarship so the rents dont like the idea of buying more filters thats why i have been doing water changes every 3 days. i appreciate all the help. by buddy is selling a rena xp 2 would that and my fulval 305 and a power head be enough? and is rena xp 4 or 5 a better option instead of a fluval fx5?


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

forget about the powerhead when your factoring your filtration... just water movement means nothing if your not moving it past filter media. At this point any little bit will help but most if not all of those fish get real big, and those sailfin plecos are very messy so you're going to need to upgrade soon


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

if you can't, then I would suggest selling a few of the fish, both for some extra cash as well as to decrease your bio-load


----------



## EBJD Guy (Jan 28, 2013)

monkE said:


> if you can't, then I would suggest selling a few of the fish, both for some extra cash as well as to decrease your bio-load


could i keep all my fish if i went with like an xp 4 or a fx 5 ?


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

FX5 for sure... XP4 with your 305 would probably be OK.. they will outgrow that tank eventually though. The ghost knife alone will get a couple feet long. But depending how large they are now you probably have some time before that happens. 

How long have you had this tank running for??


----------



## EBJD Guy (Jan 28, 2013)

whoops i forgot to mention i have 2 sponge filters as well if that counts for anything


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

actually after looking at the specs the XP4 would probably cut it as well... but I've heard bad things about the RENA filters... never had one myself. Others on this thread might have positive things to say about them though


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

sponge filters definitely count, but you do have a huge bioload in there. Do you do regular water tests? Ammonia, Nitrate, Nitrite?


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

I use a fx5 on my overstocked 135g without any issues w/c once per week!! yes more filtration!! whatever you decide to use keep your 305 going will help plus is cycled with good bacteria!! 

good luck!!


----------



## EBJD Guy (Jan 28, 2013)

would you guys suggest a rena xp 4 or a fx 5?


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

Whats the 305 rated at? a new Aquaclear 110 goes for $75 or you can get a used one for about half that. AC110's are monster hob's


----------



## EBJD Guy (Jan 28, 2013)

TigerOscar said:


> Whats the 305 rated at? a new Aquaclear 110 goes for $75 or you can get a used one for about half that. AC110's are monster hob's


the 305 is quoted up to 70 im pretty sure


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

A Rena xp3 or xp4 would be more than enough with your 305. At almost half the price of a fx5. Also a new fx5 does not come with media. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EBJD Guy (Jan 28, 2013)

ok thanks for all the replies guys closing thread


----------

